# Vermont City Holds Emergency Meeting On Drugs



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Mayor Christopher Louras called a special meeting of Rutland's Board of Alderman because he knows there is growing concern among residents that the drug problem is getting out of hand. Since mid-November there have been three drug-related shootings, including one on Monday that left one person dead and another injured.
"There's a sense of frustration throughout the city that if they report things they aren't seeing results all that quick. Well, we want to dot all our i's and cross all the t's and make sure we have a good solid case we can give to the state's attorney," said Louras.
But the state's attorney says he still needs more help even after the cases get to his desk. He has requested the city allow a police officer to work for him three quarters of the time to help with follow up investigative work.
"Because currently my office does not have an investigator. We've not had one for a number of years and it has been a significant difficulty," said Rutland County State's Attorney James Mongeon.
That solution did not sit well with everyone though. Some think it would be wiser to keep as many cops on the street as possible and give them as much funding as possible because they are on the ones on the front line.
"That's another person you need to put back on the street," said Police Commission Member Joan Wing.
Police in Rutland say many of the drug dealers are coming in from out of state, so the problem needs more than just a local solution.
Representatives from the offices of Sen. Patrick Leahy, D-Vermont, and Sen. Bernie Sanders, I-Vermont, told the aldermen the senators are committed to fighting the problem on a national level.
"We're going to certainly try to make sure-- through the budget committee-- that communities and municipalities and states have the federal law enforcement funds that they need to do the job," said Sen. Sanders' Aide Phil Fiermonte.
While no true answers came out of the meeting the city did get one new piece of funding. Mayor Louras announced an anonymous citizen donated $20,000 and Central Vermont Public Service donated $10,000 to at least give police some funding for drug enforcement overtime.
One Alderman did propose a change to the hotel and restaurant tax. That change would allocate 25 percent of revenue from the tax to the police department to use to work on drug crimes. The proposal was put off for now, until the city can get more information about how that plan would work.
Bianca Slota - WCAX News


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Vermont City Holds Emergency Meeting On Drugs.


Well that certainly explains a lot.. I thought they were simply nuts, turns out they were high.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

And meantime they debate lowering marijuana possession penalties. Why don't these people jack up penalties for drugs, including marijuana possession, do more civil forfeitures in drug cases and use the funds to help pay for needed resources?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I know, why don't we get a national "Piss Test Bill" passed into law. Then we give everyone a cup to piss in. Anyone that fails will be locked up in a cage for life and we can take all their worldly possessions, auction them off to all the people that pass the national piss test, and use the money to fight crime  

History has proven that PROHIBITION does not work nor will ever work!! 

My guess is that they're having a turf war between the drug dealers right now, because of a bust they made from some 2 year investigation recently. Give it a few more weeks and it will be settled down. Then they can start a new 2 year investigation on the new drug dealers, and the whole scenario can play out again, over and over and over and over and over and over to infinity and beyond


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

jrfixer said:


> I know, why don't we get a national "Piss Test Bill" passed into law. Then we give everyone a cup to piss in. Anyone that fails will be locked up in a cage for life and we can take all their worldly possessions, auction them off to all the people that pass the national piss test, and use the money to fight crime
> 
> History has proven that PROHIBITION does not work nor will ever work!!
> 
> My guess is that they're having a turf war between the drug dealers right now, because of a bust they made from some 2 year investigation recently. Give it a few more weeks and it will be settled down. Then they can start a new 2 year investigation on the new drug dealers, and the whole scenario can play out again, over and over and over and over and over and over to infinity and beyond


If you are trying to say that legalizing drugs is the solution, you are sadly naive. At the core of the problem is the addiction. The solution is multi-faceted, including recognizing the reality that a faction of society will choose to violate the law no matter how liberal or strict laws may be. One thing lacking in our current society is accountability. If someone is arrested and actually gets convicted, they are unlikely to serve an actual sentence. No legal consequence = repeat offence. Others, especially young people, see this lack of consequence & accountability... and so the chain continues. Drug use is not a victimless crime, as some would argue. Before you start on alcohol & tobacco being legal, my position is equally strong on the addiction to the "legal" substances as well. The societal apathy towards holding people accountable for their actions simply makes me ill...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cuffs, your wasting your time talking to this idiot!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I see your point, but what then do we do about this situation? Going down the same road mile after mile is getting us no where. Even the DEA admits that drugs are readily available and better quality then ever before. This is in the face of a 36 year fight and 1 trillion dollars spent. It seems insane to keep doing the same thing over and over expecting different results. It's going to take some brass balls to change our direction, but that is what needs to be done. And until then, keep up the good fight and stay safe.

JAPT - Don't get your undies in a bunch, it just a discussion. You seem to fall under the Upton Sinclair quote - "It is difficult to get a man to understand when his salary depends on him not understanding"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

JAP is right he is shooting for the IDIOTS award


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey KW I have the flame suit zipped up tight  

I'm not, nor have I or will I personaly attacked anyone here. 

Anytime you guys want to shoot, come on up to Manchester Firing Line and we throw some lead down range, it be fun.

Take care and stay safe!!


----------

